
Show HN: Lamp Simulator - jessehorne
https://jessehorne.github.io/lamp/
======
jessehorne
This completely accurate simulator is open source (MIT). Check it out!
[https://github.com/jessehorne/lamp](https://github.com/jessehorne/lamp)

------
krapp
Is this memes?

~~~
jessehorne
Somewhat. Mostly an attempt to better understand virality but yes. Memes.

